# Table Saw Stand/Bench



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey folks,
I'm looking to build a table saw stand/bench where the saw will be plush with the top of the bench, but yet the bench is wide enough to rip large plywood. I have an idea of what I want I just can't seem to find any good plans anywhere.

Does what I'm describing make sense? And if so, does anyone have any ideas, plans, etc. that could help out a newbie.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Google "table saw workstation". Tons of results. There are plans out there, but it's best to make your own design to fit your needs, fence rails all being different widths and all. Plus, some fences require a back rail, limiting the bench depth to 27 or however many inches. If you're using a biesemeyer style fence, the bench could be as deep as you want.


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks robin. I will take a look at some if those pictures from Google and go from there.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

There are a number of threads on the forum. Search for table saw cart, portable cart, etc.

You can try reaching out to forum members who made their own.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/table-saw-router-table-cart-42279/

Also consider the outfeed table needs if you want to rip sheets of plywood.

You can always make a separate table for outfeed support.
Outfeed Support & Catchall Cart

If you want a stationary table arrangement.
Table saw Outfeed table


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot for those links! They were very helpful. I'm thinking around 4x8 and build a separate bench for out feed that can also double as a smaller workbench.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is what I built and incorporated a router into it also.
With the addition of extended rails I actually had 52" of support to the right of the blade.
Really wish I still had this setup and the room to use it.


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

That is excellent. I may use this design. Thanks rcp612.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

What kind of tablesaw do you use? Sounds like you are not looking for a workstation where your saw is built into the structure, rather you would like a separate outfeed table. As mentioned earlier, plans for these types of things are general in nature, since the heights of the saws may differ. A separate outfeed table obviously don't need to be tight up against the tablesaw, so no need to worry about what style of fence system on your saw, as long as its within a few inches. 

If you are planning on cutting up large sheets on your saw, you must have enough room in your shop, so maybe consider a separate panel cutting station to get your sheets goods cut down to a more manageable size for to take to the tablesaw?

Sent you a PM.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

What is your table saw? The saw to be integrated into the workstation dictates design parameters. That Ryobi BT3100 shown above is sized unique to it's series of saws, as are most benchtop table saws, jobsite saws are all a bit different from each other, as are contractor saws... Honestly, unless you can find a particular saw that has had multiple workstations built for it like the Ryobi BT3x00 series saws, you are going to most likely end up starting with a basic design ideas, making some measurements of what you have, and getting busy designing your own. That's okay though, it's not as tough as it sounds... For the most part they are mostly a series of interlocking boxes anyway...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

rcp612 said:


> Here is what I built and incorporated a router into it also.
> With the addition of extended rails I actually had 52" of support to the right of the blade.
> Really wish I still had this setup and the room to use it.


I like that workstation build! Very clean. It looks like your extended rails were cut down. How long was the overall saw / workstation?

I just built a basic extension top / router insert for mine, my extended rails are full length. I would like to replace this with a workstation like your setup, but am having some hesitation on just how long the extended rails should be...



















And yes, I know I messed up making the top, that is why there are 2 T tracks in it... I put the router plate insert WAY too far in... And in this photo, the brackets that hold the left side of the extension table are missing. I wanted to get the photos out but couldn't find the bolts that time. I have since fixed that.

Start fishing around in the google search I ran for you http://lmgtfy.com/?q=table+saw+workstation+plans

You should be able to find something to work from...

One I just stumbled across that is giving me some SERIOUS food for thought was THIS ONE I just found on the Wood Whisperer web site. Part table saw, part router table, part workbench complete with vise... What's not to like?


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the assistance. Currently I don't have a table saw, I'm shopping around now for one, but wanted to be proactive and have an idea of a workbench for it. All these ideas are great and I'm excited to get started on it and show everyone the finished product.


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm thinking something along the lines of these:


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Firefighter4Cy said:


>


If you find yourself a good contractor style tablesaw, I have the plans somewhere in my archives for this work center, I think in the plans it had a router built in on the right side and dust collection for the saw built into the base under the saw. 
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Firefighter4Cy (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Burnt Blade. Your help has been invaluable.


----------

